# Sundance 590RS fridge light.



## Tiff (May 29, 2005)

I have a 2007 Sundance 590RS, one of the last on the old cab. I recently lost power to the fridge light and the O/S rear reading light. I have sorted the reading light with a feed from the 12v socket in the TV cupboard but can not find where the fridge light power comes from. Does anyone know where this feed runs and where it is fed from. Both bulbs are OK and as the other lights are all working I don't think it is a fuse.


----------

